# Como construir circuito apertura maletero.



## WiLoW (Mar 14, 2009)

Wenas.
Queria anular la cerradura del maletero de mi auto, funciona a 12v e inviertiendo la polaridad abre o cierra la cerradura.
Lo que quiero es que se abra cuando yo quiera solamente, atrabes de un pulsador. Cuando pulse mande una tension (+-) durante 1 segundo que habra la cerradura y cuando suelte el pulsador invierta la tension (-+) purante otro segundo, para que recupere la posicion y pueda cerrarse el maletero.
He estado intentando hacer algo pero no llego con mis concimientos.


----------



## blackcerb (Mar 14, 2009)

Te refieres a que se abra el porton solo o a que se desbloquee la cerradura para abrir a mano?


----------



## WiLoW (Mar 14, 2009)

> Te refieres a que se abra el porton solo o a que se desbloquee la cerradura para abrir a mano?


Me refiero a abrirlo. Lo que pasa es que tengo que modificar el mecanismo, pero eso ya lo tengo resuelto como hacerlo.
El problema es que el selenoide al meterle la tension para la apertura, se queda en esa posicion y no recupera la posicion de cerrado para que el maletero se quede cerrado. no se si me comprendes lo que te quiero decir.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 14, 2009)

al pulsar active un rele que alimente con una polaridad.
al soltar desactiva ese rele y activa un segundo rele que alimenta pero con la polaridad opuesta.
un segundo despues se desactiva todo.

es eso ?


----------



## WiLoW (Mar 14, 2009)

Una parecida a la que comentas, pero habia pensado en algo sencillo con un par de transistores  y algunos condensadores, ya que querria que fuera pequeñito para esconderlo en algun sitio oculto.


----------



## santiago (Mar 14, 2009)

un rele doble inversor basta, el tema es evitar que el solenoide quede en pocision cerrado hasta que se aprete el boton de nuevo

saludos


----------



## WiLoW (Mar 15, 2009)

Lo que quiero es que el selenoide este siempre en posicion cerrado, hasta que pulse el pulsador que pasara a pocision abierto, y lo que quiero es que de seguida despues de soltar el pulsador buelva a la posicion cerrado, ya que el porton estara ya habierto. Tiene que volver a la pocison cerrado ya que si no el porton no egancharia en la cerradura.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Mar 16, 2009)

Y si trabajas la parte mecanica e instalas un resorte que regrese el sistema a Cerrado y que cuando pulses abra y al soltar el resorte te regrese a cerrado .....
Porque si lo haces con relay quedara siempre el solenoide energizado y puede dañarse

Solo una idea


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2009)

no lo entnediron o el hombre no fue claro al explicarse.

seguramente si el sistema ese esta en el auto es por que funciona.
asi que deduzco que el solenoide ese debe funcionar asi:
un pulso de alimentacion con una polaridad y queda en (abierto por ejemplo) 
dejo sin alimentacion y asi queda.

un pulso con polaridad opuesta a la anterior y cambia de estado y asi queda .

un biestable mecanico.

ahora suponiendo que es asi el señor quiere hacer lo que dice.
que basicamente es como dije .
saludos


----------



## WiLoW (Mar 16, 2009)

Eduardo ringler:
Habia pensado en ponerle un muelle para que regresara a posicion cerrado pero no encuentro uno lo suficientemente duro como para que vuelva a su posicion.
Por eso pense en hacer el circuito completamente electrico.

fernandob:
Funciona esactamente como dices pero, al anular el mecanismo exterior de la cerradura nesecito que funcione de esa manera.

Sigo dande vueltas para ver como puedo invertir la tensión despues de soltar el pulsador.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 16, 2009)

vamso de nuevo :

al pulsar se activa un rele doble (R1) que la alimenta con una polaridad.

al soltar el pulsador se desconecta ese rele (R1)  , espera 1 segundo y se activa un segundo rele (R2)  que alimenta a la cerradura con la polaridad invertida durante 2 segundos .......fin del proceso.

a tener en cuenta al diseñar esto :
si vuelven a pulsar mientras esta rele 2 activado.

NOTA: se puede usar lo que manda R1 para iniciar el resto del circuto .

saludos


----------



## WiLoW (Mar 17, 2009)

Fernandob:
Me parece buena tu idea, pero como hago para que se active el 2 rele? y un segundo despues se desactive todo?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2009)

diseñando el circuito , probando y corrigiendolo.

cualquier duda lo consultas.

me imagino que sabes de electronica, no querras simplemente poner tus necesidades y que otros  te las hagan ?


----------



## WiLoW (Mar 17, 2009)

No se mucho de electronica, vamos casi nulo, y no se como podria empezar por lo de activar el segundo rele.


----------



## santiago (Mar 17, 2009)

bueno, un monoestable con un 555 y un rele doble inversor deveria ser todo 

cuendo vuelva de la escuela posteo el circuito

saludos


----------

